# Anybody Needs A Tutor For CS In NY & NJ Or Online! I Am Ready To Help.



## ritz (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi, I am willing to be a tutor for step 2 cs. I passed it last year from Philly.
I can help by practicing live and preparing formats for different cases as I think that what is necessary for passing step 2 cs.
I did a lot of live practice with doctors and residents and passed my exam.
I am starting this intiative to help students all around globe. I have students round the globe from different corner currently whom I am helping.
Also helping online through skype.

Area where I can approch is Brooklyn, Manhattan, queens and bronx. We can also meet at some place between! I can arrange places to meet for tutoring.

Let me know who are interested. Reach me at ritz.me.ritzATgmailDOTcom


----------

